# Amd 1065T or Intel I3 2320



## motorazor143 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Amd 1065T or Intel I3 2120*

Hi guys,

I'm planning to build a new rig for Vmware applications and basic gaming like Bf3, cod . Im facing a tough time to decide between amd 1065T & Intel I3 2320. both are priced almost similarly. My budget is strictly under 10k for Mobo and CPU. I have already bought a Sapphire 6770 to meet the gaming needs.

I have read online that the 6 cores in AMD would help in server applications however in various benchmark results i3 seems to be far ahead in various tests although being just 2 core compared to 6 cores in AMD. I also read that i3 is much better in gaming.

I would really appreciate if someone could let me know what's my best bet.


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

The processor you are talking about is, i5-2320 which has 4 cores and costs 9.5K all alone. Not i3-2320. There's i3-2100 and 2120 which cost around 7K and have 2 hyperthreaded cores

Phenom II X6 1065T/1075T themselves cost around 7K. The minimum motherboard recommended for these is Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 or Asus M5A97. Both of which cost 6K. Get ready to spend around 13-14K overall.

Next, the benchmarks in which i3-2100/2120 will be ahead are likely to be single threaded benchmark. Multithreaded benchmarks, 6 cores will win. Core i3 is a big drawback in Virtualizing. Phenom II X6 is fine for gaming anyways. Somewhat behind, that's all.

If you're talking of i5-2320/i5-2400, these cost around 10K. Recommended motherboard = Intel DH67BL or Dh67CL. Which again cost around 5.5K.

In any case, you'll be spending more than your 10K budget.


----------



## motorazor143 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry for the typo.I meant 2120 only not 2320. core i5 is out of my budget completely.

Can you recommend any other CPu Mobo combo for 10k for virtualization & Gaming?


----------



## the1337est (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought the i3 2120 two days ago, primarily for gaming. I'm running this processor along with my MSI 6850 Cyclone and a Gigabyte H61M-D2H motherboard. Every game runs amazingly good on this little beast.

Though, for highly multithreaded applications, the AMD X6 would beat the i3. 

For gaming as the primary purpose, I'd say the i3 2120 and for heavy applications, the amd x6. It's upto you to decide if you want those extra frames in gaming or not.


----------



## motorazor143 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions buddy.
The problem is that both virtualization and gaming is important to me. cannot comprimse on any of these.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2012)

then get the x6. the x6 can handle gaming.no problems.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2012)

Get AMD phenom x6 1075T if you want to run Vmware application games too will run fine with it.going a i3 is big no. since i have seen running VMware smoothly in a multicore like phenom x4,phenom x6.

I am using AMD phenom 945 can play games smoothly while full anti virus scan is running.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Go for 1065T. Will be a better choice for multitasking and is a good futureprooft option too. And get any of those motherboards suggested above by ico.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2012)

I would recommend sandybridge quadcores over amd x6. i5 quadcores will handle gaming as well as virtualization easily. They will handle multithreaded apps with ease as well.

You can run vmware and not lose any frames in games. Get the i5 2320 or 2400 and pair it will any h67 or h77 motherboard and you're good to go.

If planning to overclock, get 2500k. But its expensive. 

But if your budget is strictly tight and you can't spend a penny more, then x6 is recommended over i3 2120 for the tasks you've mentioned. You can also get a 880 series motherboard.

Pair the *x6 1065t @ 7k *with *Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H @ 3.7k*

Its in your budget i guess.


----------



## motorazor143 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful suggestion guys.
I would have loved to go with i5 but it's way beyond my budget.

@vickybat

I checked the mobo recommended by you in Flipkart and it says compatible with Fx series of processors. Will it work with 1075T?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ Yes it will.

*Link*


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

motorazor143 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful suggestion guys.
> I would have loved to go with i5 but it's way beyond my budget.
> 
> @vickybat
> ...


AM3+ socket works with AM3+ and AM3 processors. But that motherboard (Gigabyte 880GM-D2H) needs to be avoided at every cost.

That is the AM3+ version of Gigabyte 880GM-D2H. Rev 3.1 has 4+1 phase VRMs. Rev 4.0 has even worse 3+1 phase VRMs. Not heatsinked. It is not safe for Phenom II X6 at all. Risky. 95w TDP Phenom II X6 should be just okay. But scarcely available.

Buy *Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3.* 6+2 Phase heatsinked VRMs. Reccomended.

or *Asus M5A97.* 4+2 phase but heatsinked VRMs. Shall be fine.

I repeat, DON'T compromise on the motherboard. If you want to compromise, then better not buy anything at all.


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 24, 2012)

ico said:


> AM3+ socket works with AM3+ and AM3 processors. But that motherboard (Gigabyte 880GM-D2H) needs to be avoided at every cost.
> 
> That is the AM3+ version of Gigabyte 880GM-D2H. Rev 3.1 has 4+1 phase VRMs. Rev 4.0 has even worse 3+1 phase VRMs. Not heatsinked. It is not safe for Phenom II X6 at all. Risky. 95w TDP Phenom II X6 should be just okay. But scarcely available.
> 
> ...



+1. Completely agreed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Even a guy in the review has complained about its heating issues.


----------



## motorazor143 (Jun 24, 2012)

^^

Heating issues of Mobo or the processor?


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2012)

motorazor143 said:


> ^^
> 
> Heating issues of Mobo or the processor?


Of the motherboard - *Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com* <-- read blow.

I'd only trust the commenter's word if he was using a Phenom II X6. With X6, VRMs could go really hot on that motherboard.


----------

